# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  مسابقة من صاحب أو صاحبة الصورة

## بنت الشام

هاي..كيفكن ..كل يوم رح ضيف صوره جديده والمطلوب تعرفوها لمين هيه 

شخصية سياسية عالمية اشتهرت تحديدا عام 1945 تماما في آب ..اوغسطس 



يالله يا اعضاء يا حلوين وينكن  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هاي..كيفكن ..كل يوم رح ضيف صوره جديده والمطلوب تعرفوها لمين هيه 
> 
> شخصية سياسية عالمية اشتهرت تحديدا عام 1945 تماما في آب ..اوغسطس 
> 
> 
> 
> يالله يا اعضاء يا حلوين وينكن


مشكورة على الوضوع الجميل 

ما بعرف :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشام
					

هاي..كيفكن ..كل يوم رح ضيف صوره جديده والمطلوب تعرفوها لمين هيه 

شخصية سياسية عالمية اشتهرت تحديدا عام 1945 تماما في آب ..اوغسطس 



يالله يا اعضاء يا حلوين وينكن  


صاحب الصور هو (سعد الله الجابري ) وعلم عند الله*

----------


## N_tarawneh

الرئيس الأمريكي السابق هاري ترومان ... :SnipeR (62):  

وفي عهده تم إنهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية من خلال الضربة الإنتقامية الكبيرة لمينا بيرل هاربر والذي تم الإعتداء عليه من قبل الجيش الياباني ليأتي الرد الأمريكي الحاسم لليابان من خلال الضربة الذرية لمدينتي ((هيروشيما ونجازاكي)) ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

ملاحظة هامه يا بنت الشام ...

انت ِ ارتكبتي خطأ كبير ...

دققي في أدرس الصورة ورح تعرفي السبب ((URL))... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ملاحظة هامه يا بنت الشام ...
> 
> انت ِ ارتكبتي خطأ كبير ...
> 
> دققي في أدرس الصورة ورح تعرفي السبب ((URL))...


شو هالعبقرية يا رجل :Db465236ff:  

بس معك حق!!

----------


## بنت الشام

> الرئيس الأمريكي السابق هاري ترومان ... 
> 
> وفي عهده تم إنهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية من خلال الضربة الإنتقامية الكبيرة لمينا بيرل هاربر والذي تم الإعتداء عليه من قبل الجيش الياباني ليأتي الرد الأمريكي الحاسم لليابان من خلال الضربة الذرية لمدينتي ((هيروشيما ونجازاكي)) ...


شكرا الك اجابه صحيحه ومنيح يالي خبرتني عن الURL هلا انا بغيرها في الاسئله الجاي



من أعظم المخترغين والعلماء في القرن العشرين

وكان مشهور بالشرود والنسيان...كتير كتير...

واحد من هادول اللي تقلّعو بصغره من المدرسة لأنو ما راح يمشي حالو...على الحسبة متخلف مدري غبي مدري أحمق...هيك شي...قام قعدت والدته ودرسته بالبيت...قام صار شغلة كتير كبيرة..

 لما مات كان في تقريبا تقريبا 1500 براءة اختراع مسجلة وراديو بإسمو...

من هو هذا الكربوج؟

----------


## ayman

هاي بدها سؤال توماس ايدسون 

معلومات كاملة عن توماس

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شكرا الك اجابه صحيحه ومنيح يالي خبرتني عن الURL هلا انا بغيرها في الاسئله الجاي
> 
> 
> 
> من أعظم المخترغين والعلماء في القرن العشرين
> 
> وكان مشهور بالشرود والنسيان...كتير كتير...
> 
> واحد من هادول اللي تقلّعو بصغره من المدرسة لأنو ما راح يمشي حالو...على الحسبة متخلف مدري غبي مدري أحمق...هيك شي...قام قعدت والدته ودرسته بالبيت...قام صار شغلة كتير كبيرة..
> ...



اديسون؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> هاي بدها سؤال توماس ايدسون 
> 
> معلومات كاملة عن توماس


سبقتني :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> سبقتني


خليك بالتوجيهي انت شو بتساوي هون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشام

> هاي بدها سؤال توماس ايدسون 
> 
> معلومات كاملة عن توماس


اجابه صحيحه .. :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):  

اليوم لالكن صورتين 

.. مين هاد؟




والسؤال التاني عن أول رئيس جمهورية في العراق بعد النظام الملكي...
كانوا بالمظاهرات يصيحو..."ماكو زعيم إلا...."

----------


## Shift

> والسؤال التاني عن أول رئيس جمهورية في العراق بعد النظام الملكي...
> كانوا بالمظاهرات يصيحو..."ماكو زعيم إلا...."


ماكو زعيم الا عبد الكريم 
 معلومات

----------


## N_tarawneh

الملك فيصل بن عبدالعزيز / صاحب الموقف العربي المشرف  والذي تمثل بقطع النفط عن أمريكا وأوروبا في عهد الرئيس نيكسون  عام 1973 ، ونتيجة لهذه المواقف العربية والاسلامية المشرفة أصبح جلالته في مرمى الهدف الأمريكي من خلال ترتيب عملية إغتياله عام 1975 وبواسطة أحد أمراء آل سعود ...




الرئيس العراقي الثوري عبد الكريم قاسم والذي استولى على السلطة عام 1958 بعد إسقاط العهد الملكي الهاشمي في العراق من خلال مجرزة قصر الرحاب الشهيرة والتي قتل فيها الكثير من أفراد العائلة المالكة وعلى راسهم الملك فيصل الشاب في ذلك الوقت وخاله عبد الإله والذي تم التمثيل بجثته بشكل كبير في كل أزقة وشوارع بغداد ، وليقتل عبد الكريم قاسم بنفس الطريقة التي قتل بها من قبل حزب البعث والذي سيطر على زمام الأمور في عام 1963 ، لتتوالى بعد ذلك الاغتيالات والقتل في العراق إلى يومنا هذا ...!!!

----------


## بنت الشام

> ماكو زعيم الا عبد الكريم 
>  معلومات


شكرا اجابه صحيحه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشام

> الملك فيصل بن عبدالعزيز / صاحب الموقف العربي المشرف  والذي تمثل بقطع النفط عن أمريكا وأوروبا في عهد الرئيس نيكسون  عام 1973 ، ونتيجة لهذه المواقف العربية والاسلامية المشرفة أصبح جلالته في مرمى الهدف الأمريكي من خلال ترتيب عملية إغتياله عام 1975 وبواسطة أحد أمراء آل سعود ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الرئيس العراقي الثوري عبد الكريم قاسم والذي استولى على السلطة عام 1958 بعد إسقاط العهد الملكي الهاشمي في العراق من خلال مجرزة قصر الرحاب الشهيرة والتي قتل فيها الكثير من أفراد العائلة المالكة وعلى راسهم الملك فيصل الشاب في ذلك الوقت وخاله عبد الإله والذي تم التمثيل بجثته بشكل كبير في كل أزقة وشوارع بغداد ، وليقتل عبد الكريم قاسم بنفس الطريقة التي قتل بها من قبل حزب البعث والذي سيطر على زمام الأمور في عام 1963 ، لتتوالى بعد ذلك الاغتيالات والقتل في العراق إلى يومنا هذا ...!!!


شكرا الاجابه صح والشرح اصح يا انته مثقف كتير يا اسئلتي سهله كتير واكيد الاولى  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشام

استلم الرئاسة بسوريا مرتين 

تخلى للسلطة لصالح الوحدة مع مصر عام 1958

من هو ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو نعيم

*

شكري بن محمود بن عبد الغني القوتلي (21 أكتوبر 1891 - 30 يونيو 1967) زعيم عروبي و رئيس سوري مرتين، من 1943 - 1949، ومن 1955 - 1958. حوكم بالإعدام 3 مرات نجا منها كلها. يُعد واحدا من أبرز دعاة الوحدة العربية في العصر الحديث كان عضوا في المنتدى الأدبي. وهو أحد المنادين بالتحرر في العالم العربي، وقادة حركة المقاومة ضد الاستعمار الأجنبي في العالم العربي هو الرئيس العربي الوحيد الذي تنازل عن الحكم طواعية وبملء إرادته لرئيس آخر وذلك عام 1958 وتنازل آنذاك للزعيم العربي جمال عبد الناصر وذلك من أجل وحدة سوريا مع مصر والتي كان أحد أبطالها وتعد من أهم إنجازاته كرئيس عرف بأمانته واستقامته توفي عام 1967.


*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> 
> شكري بن محمود بن عبد الغني القوتلي (21 أكتوبر 1891 - 30 يونيو 1967) زعيم عروبي و رئيس سوري مرتين، من 1943 - 1949، ومن 1955 - 1958. حوكم بالإعدام 3 مرات نجا منها كلها. يُعد واحدا من أبرز دعاة الوحدة العربية في العصر الحديث كان عضوا في المنتدى الأدبي. وهو أحد المنادين بالتحرر في العالم العربي، وقادة حركة المقاومة ضد الاستعمار الأجنبي في العالم العربي هو الرئيس العربي الوحيد الذي تنازل عن الحكم طواعية وبملء إرادته لرئيس آخر وذلك عام 1958 وتنازل آنذاك للزعيم العربي جمال عبد الناصر وذلك من أجل وحدة سوريا مع مصر والتي كان أحد أبطالها وتعد من أهم إنجازاته كرئيس عرف بأمانته واستقامته توفي عام 1967.
> 
> 
> *


نعم شكري القوتلي ، مزبوط أبو نعيم ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الملك فيصل بن عبدالعزيز / صاحب الموقف العربي المشرف  والذي تمثل بقطع النفط عن أمريكا وأوروبا في عهد الرئيس نيكسون  عام 1973 ، ونتيجة لهذه المواقف العربية والاسلامية المشرفة أصبح جلالته في مرمى الهدف الأمريكي من خلال ترتيب عملية إغتياله عام 1975 وبواسطة أحد أمراء آل سعود ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الرئيس العراقي الثوري عبد الكريم قاسم والذي استولى على السلطة عام 1958 بعد إسقاط العهد الملكي الهاشمي في العراق من خلال مجرزة قصر الرحاب الشهيرة والتي قتل فيها الكثير من أفراد العائلة المالكة وعلى راسهم الملك فيصل الشاب في ذلك الوقت وخاله عبد الإله والذي تم التمثيل بجثته بشكل كبير في كل أزقة وشوارع بغداد ، وليقتل عبد الكريم قاسم بنفس الطريقة التي قتل بها من قبل حزب البعث والذي سيطر على زمام الأمور في عام 1963 ، لتتوالى بعد ذلك الاغتيالات والقتل في العراق إلى يومنا هذا ...!!!


شكرا نادر 
و ياريت تعطينا مثل هالموجز عن كل صوره اذا ما فيها غلبه

----------


## بنت الشام

> *
> 
> شكري بن محمود بن عبد الغني القوتلي (21 أكتوبر 1891 - 30 يونيو 1967) زعيم عروبي و رئيس سوري مرتين، من 1943 - 1949، ومن 1955 - 1958. حوكم بالإعدام 3 مرات نجا منها كلها. يُعد واحدا من أبرز دعاة الوحدة العربية في العصر الحديث كان عضوا في المنتدى الأدبي. وهو أحد المنادين بالتحرر في العالم العربي، وقادة حركة المقاومة ضد الاستعمار الأجنبي في العالم العربي هو الرئيس العربي الوحيد الذي تنازل عن الحكم طواعية وبملء إرادته لرئيس آخر وذلك عام 1958 وتنازل آنذاك للزعيم العربي جمال عبد الناصر وذلك من أجل وحدة سوريا مع مصر والتي كان أحد أبطالها وتعد من أهم إنجازاته كرئيس عرف بأمانته واستقامته توفي عام 1967.
> 
> 
> *


شكرا الك اجابه صحيحه 100%

السؤال الجديد

لقب بشاعر الشباب ..

من أصل تركي ...

كرمه الرئيس أنور السادات بالدكتوراة الفخرية ..

من أروع ما قرأت له , وربما الأفضل الاستماع له من حنجرة أم كلثوم ..

قصيدة ( أقبــل الليل ) من ألحان العبقري رياض السنباطي , أصابـته حالة من الحـزن والكـآبة بعد رحيل أم كلثوم , فلم يكتـب أي شيء بعد رحيلها 

توفي في عام 1981 م

----------


## N_tarawneh

صاحب الصورة هو الشاعر الفصيح أحمد رامي ...

والذي مات رهينا ً لحب أم كلثوم ، فكتب لها أجمل القصائد ومن أبرزها "ألف ليلة وليلة" والتي كانت تعبر عن تلك العلاقة العشقية الصامته ، وقيل بأنه لم يكن يفوت حفلة من حفلاتها إلا وكان دائم التواجد والحضور لكثرة تعلقه بها ، وقيل عنه كذلك بأنه من أهمّ الشعراء الذين  كسبه الغناء وخسره الشعر ...

----------


## بنت الشام

> صاحب الصورة هو الشاعر الفصيح أحمد رامي ...
> 
> والذي مات رهينا ً لحب أم كلثوم ، فكتب لها أجمل القصائد ومن أبرزها "ألف ليلة وليلة" والتي كانت تعبر عن تلك العلاقة العشقية الصامته ، وقيل بأنه لم يكن يفوت حفلة من حفلاتها إلا وكان دائم التواجد والحضور لكثرة تعلقه بها ، وقيل عنه كذلك بأنه من أهمّ الشعراء الذين  كسبه الغناء وخسره الشعر ...


شكرا الك  :Smile:   :Smile:   اجابه صحيحه

السؤال الجديد 



في ( واكـو ) في ( ولايـة تـكســاس ) انتحر أتباع ( صاحب الصورة أعلاه ) في ۲۸ شباط/ فبراير ۱۹۹۳ حرقاً في يوم اعتبروه يوم القيامة. 

ومنظر للمكان الذي شهد عملية الانتحار الجماعي الشهير , الذي نقلته تلفزيونات العالم ومنها سي إن إن بالطبع ..وهذه لقطة عن المشهد 




فمن هو صاحب الصورة الشهير ...؟ اسمه الأول يبدأ بحرف ( د )

----------


## N_tarawneh

دافيد كوريش 

والذي كان يرأس طائفة روحانية تقوم على الفكر الشيطاني والذي كانوا يؤمنون بفكرة تدوير الارواح ، وكانت الروح بالنسبة لهم من الواجب عليها أن تتحرر من وعاء الجسد لتخرج حرة إلى الفضاء ...

----------


## ابو نعيم

صاحب الصورة هو مجاهد مسلم لان اتكلم عنه لانه مشهور جدا

----------


## بنت الشام

> صاحب الصورة هو مجاهد مسلم لان اتكلم عنه لانه مشهور جدا


نادر اجابتك صحيحه  :SnipeR (68): 


ابو نعيم الصوره صوره عمر المختار صح ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشام

* يطلق عليه لقب ( مخرج الروائع ) في العالم العربي ...وانا شخصيا بعتبره فعلا مخرج الروائع

* مخرج عربي مصري ولد في حي بولاق عام 1915 في 10 مايو توفي في 22 يونيو عام 1996م

* من اشهر افلامه : المواطن مصري - ريا وسكينة - القاهرة 30 -

----------


## N_tarawneh

أهلين بنت الشام ...

وين هالغيبة ...؟؟؟

تؤبري ألبي على هالطله ...

وين هالغيبة يا ضرسانه ، والله اشتئنالك ... :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57): 

******************

الإجابة صح هو المجاهد الشهيد عمر المختار ...

----------


## بنت الشام

> أهلين بنت الشام ...
> 
> وين هالغيبة ...؟؟؟
> 
> تؤبري ألبي على هالطله ...
> 
> وين هالغيبة يا ضرسانه ، والله اشتئنالك ...
> 
> ******************
> ...


 :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):  اخي عنده بكالوريا وابي فصل النت ورجعه  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> * يطلق عليه لقب ( مخرج الروائع ) في العالم العربي ...وانا شخصيا بعتبره فعلا مخرج الروائع
> 
> * مخرج عربي مصري ولد في حي بولاق عام 1915 في 10 مايو توفي في 22 يونيو عام 1996م
> 
> * من اشهر افلامه : المواطن مصري - ريا وسكينة - القاهرة 30 -


المخرج المصري ((صلاح أبو سيف))  ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اخي عنده بكالوريا وابي فصل النت ورجعه


وإن شاء الله امتحاناته كويسه ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## بنت الشام

> وإن شاء الله امتحاناته كويسه ...!!!؟؟؟


اخي مو خرج دراسه  :SnipeR (89): حاب يفتح مصلحه  :SnipeR (36):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اخي مو خرج دراسه حاب يفتح مصلحه


إيه ...!!!

لكن خرج شو ...!!!؟؟؟

خليه يتعلم كار عند أبو أحمد الصاغاتي أو أبو سمير النويلاتي ... :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4): 

يا ويلي عليكوا يا الشوام ما احلى حكياتكوا ... :Bl (9):

----------


## النورس الحزين

انتو عرفتو انا ونبي مني عرفو

----------


## آلجوري

مين بيعرف من صاحب هذه الصورة ؟؟!!

----------


## بنت الشام

يا خساره هالبوست :Icon28:

----------

